# University of Phoenix and other Online Programs--- worth it?



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

As someone who fares much better in online courses, I have recently become more interested in The University of Pheonix. It seems I may be moving around a bit within the next few years and I am not sure where I'll be when I'm ready to transfer to a University from a two year institution (Which should be relatively soon, only have 4 more classes). I intend on getting a degree in Psychology and then later on getting a Master's in School Counseling, so I obviously don't want to hurt my chances in getting the job that I want. The website offers shining testimonials and I have a co-worker who completed a Psych degree and seemed happy with her experience, but I thought I'd create a thread about it in order to hear both positives and negatives. 

Essentially, what is your opinion on The University of Pheonix (or other online colleges/universities)? 

Have you ever been enrolled? How did it go for you? 

Do you think it holds less merit than a degree from another comparable school without its reputation for online curriculum? 

How does it affect your ability to get into a Master's program? 

And if you are someone in a hiring position, would you consider someone with a degree from one of these online schools less qualified for whatever job it may be? 

Thanks!


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd try avoid them and go for a more reputable not-for-profit place. There are several B&M, not-nearly-as-spread-out universities who offer online Psychology degrees (I'll list a few) and I suspect they may be better. Most places also seem to offer BA's and BS's

https://global.cmich.edu/bs-p/Default.aspx?dc=BS-P
Penn State | Online Bachelor Degrees in Psychology | Overview
Psychology - Old Dominion University
Online Psychology Degree BA | Online Degree Programs | ASU Online | Arizona State University
Online Psychology Degrees & Online Psychology Course Programs

And so on. I'm not saying UofO is a bad place or that you can't get an education there: what I am saying is that I get the strong impression they're more in it for the money than other unis (and of course university education is already really expensive) so you might end up incurring more debt than is truly needed. Have you looked into the US World News & Rankings for a start to the search?

OH! And also, don't forget to check for accreditation by whatever relevant body the university is located in (NEASC for New England, for example) and also by any professional bodies that the degree is related to (the APA might be one, I'm not sure).


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

snowbell said:


> I'd try avoid them and go for a more reputable not-for-profit place. There are several universities who offer online Psychology degrees (I'll list a few) and I suspect they may be better. Most places also seem to offer BA's and BS's
> 
> https://global.cmich.edu/bs-p/Default.aspx?dc=BS-P
> Penn State | Online Bachelor Degrees in Psychology | Overview
> ...


You have NO idea how correct you are! 

This should be mandatory viewing, IMO:

College, Inc. | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll definitely have to take a look at those links, @snowbell. I've done only a little research so far because it's slightly overwhelming at the moment and I just didn't even know where to start to get unbiased info, but I am noticing how expensive The University of Phoenix is compared to a standard school and that's kind of unsettling. So, I really appreciate it!


It's kind of one of those things that I've heard about in a negative light, but I wasn't sure if the reputation was warranted or if it was just different.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

RabbitHeart said:


> I'll definitely have to take a look at those links, @_snowbell_. I've done only a little research so far because it's slightly overwhelming at the moment and I just didn't even know where to start to get unbiased info, but I am noticing how expensive The University of Phoenix is compared to a standard school and that's kind of unsettling. So, I really appreciate it!


No problem! Most of them are just various universities of varying repute who offer what you want. All should be decent to good :happy:. I'm not *quite* as well versed on online programs as I am on physical ones but I'd be glad to help further should you need some. What's overwhelming? Maybe we can break it down into manageable sections?


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

snowbell said:


> No problem! Most of them are just various universities of varying repute who offer what you want. All should be decent to good :happy:. I'm not *quite* as well versed on online programs as I am on physical ones but I'd be glad to help further should you need some. What's overwhelming? Maybe we can break it down into manageable sections?


Oh, it's just overwhelming to delve into looking at so many different programs in so many states when I had originally planned on just going to a school in the state I'm from. Just the idea of it. Plus, thinking about paying for it, or part of it! :tongue::shocked:

Thanks again, though!


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

RabbitHeart said:


> Oh, it's just overwhelming to delve into looking at so many different programs in so many states when I had originally planned on just going to a school in the state I'm from. Just the idea of it. Plus, thinking about paying for it, or part of it! :tongue::shocked:
> 
> Thanks again, though!


Well, you can do it like so:

1: What state are you in now (or do you plan to be in)
2: What universities are there that offer online courses in what you like/want?
3: What universities are there that you can afford?
4: What universities do you think you can get into with your grades/ECs/etc?
5: What universities do you like the most?

I think that it being a place in your (prospective) state might help in several ways - reducing tuition potentially, being a more recognized institution in your state (and that would help with hiring managers), being physically nearer in case you have some issue or want to see your campus, and also reducing the amount of places that you need to look at.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

University of Phoenix???


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


OMG, you don't want to do that!


Wooooo, worst school I've ever experienced!!!!


----------



## Manunkind (Jan 2, 2012)

Do not do any of the online only universities(walden, nsu, pheonix, etc). Unless you already hold a position that REQUIRES for you to get your doctorate, you will only find trouble in the end. A great example of this is that if you are professor that is already ready for tenure track and you have the clearance from a Dean to get any PhD just to hold tenure.

To alleviate this, there are plenty of great universities(actually, a good 90% of the XXX state university or XXX university) that offer online masters or such. Just do a little bit of research of your area of study and window shop around. You can even pay less if you find the correct school/pricing. For myself, I am enrolled in a MS in Operations Research(with an option to complete 5 more classes for a second MS in mechanics) at a state university that carries the name and the weight of an in class degree.

degreeinfo forum is a great place to start your search of online degree programs. Best of luck.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

PennFoster is actually a decent school...I realized I'd never heard anything bad about them, they don't aggressively advertise on television, but they are still for-profit...however, they offer a "pay as you go" system, and I am on that for a certificate course, which I was informed by someone else is actually recognized by the parks and rec services, and there are people I can see on my academic forum who did get hired in the field after completing the course and a physical exam.

It varies from state to state, of course.

Supposedly American Public University is one of the best on-line programs according to U.S. News. I'm skeptical, because I looked into their B.S. in Environmental Science program.

I live near Loyola Marymount though and could get the same degree there if I wanted, sooo.


----------

